# Wyndham Maintenance Fee Comparison



## carters4usm (Jul 9, 2008)

Where can I find a chart comparing the maintenance fees at the various resorts?  Thanks.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 9, 2008)

The Wyndham owners website has an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## carters4usm (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, I went on Wyndham's website, but could not find an online summary. I even called and there is not one on their website, just information on the specific contracts I actually own  Did I misunderstand where this maintenance fee spreadsheet is located?  Is there one posted somewhere here on Tug?  Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## shorts (Jul 10, 2008)

carters4usm said:


> Did I misunderstand where this maintenance fee spreadsheet is located?



The previous post was referring to the Wyndham OWNERS website. You can access it at http://forums.atozed.com

You will probably have to join by creating a username and password, but there are no fees involved. Great place for all information about Wyndham! 

HTH


----------



## mshatty (Jul 10, 2008)

shorts said:


> The previous post was referring to the Wyndham OWNERS website. You can access it at http://forums.atozed.com
> 
> You will probably have to join by creating a username and password, but there are no fees involved. Great place for all information about Wyndham!
> 
> HTH



Look for the MF information in the Fees Forum.


----------

